# Myrtle Beach flesh eating bacteria



## easyrider (Aug 7, 2017)

Recently, a woman has suffered a serious health problem due to flesh eating bacteria while vacationing at a Myrtal Beach resort. This would be a turn off for me. 

Bill

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4750234/Woman-ravaged-flesh-eating-bug-dips-leg-SEA.html



> The woman came in contact with the bacteria at Myrtle Beach, a vacation resort on South Carolina's Atlantic coast, according to a Facebook post by her daughter.
> 
> It is possible – going from similar stories – that she has necrotising fasciitis, a serious infection that ravages tissue.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2017)

As I said elsewhere, I prefer Florida beaches.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm not sure that story is true. Those pictures don't seem to match up well. The woman's face is shown and she is clearly a very heavy woman but the leg shown looks much thinner and the skin looks younger than would be expected to match the face picture. It's possible but unlikely IMO that these two images belong to the same person.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...putes-womans-flesh-eating-bacteria-claim.html

http://www.snopes.com/flesh-eating-bacteria-in-myrtle-beach/

All that said, never swim in the ocean right after it rains - the rain brings all kinds of pollution into the ocean via rivers and streams and runoff. And you can check the pollution tests to see which beaches are the safest. Also, they say don't go in the ocean if you have a cut - it can get infected and/or the blood might attract sharks etc.


----------



## silentg (Aug 7, 2017)

Strange, I was always told that salt water was good for rashes or cuts, helps heal faster? Saw some man of war in the ocean in Westport, MA yesterday, also got a bad sunburn on the top of my feet, the only place I forgot to put sunscreen. Using aloe plant to sooth it!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 7, 2017)

Why was this posted to the Florida forum?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2017)

> Why was this posted to the Florida forum?


Becuz Florida beaches are way better than SC beaches.
------------------------



> I was always told that salt water was good for rashes or cuts...


How can salt-water can be good for wounds? It prevents closure.
The expression, "Rubbing salt in the wound," means making it raw.
-------------------------



> ... got a bad sunburn on the top of my feet, the only place I forgot to put sunscreen.


These days, I need to 'member to put sunscreen on my bald-spot.

.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2017)

Is she the only one reporting this problem for 2017?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2017)

Moved to the right region.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 9, 2017)

Jelly fish are a much bigger concern than any bacteria for me. They seem to get worse every year. But, I hope the rumor spreads so that people will quit going to Myrtle Beach and go to FL instead!


----------



## jme (Aug 10, 2017)

easyrider said:


> Recently, a woman has suffered a serious health problem due to flesh eating bacteria while vacationing at a Myrtal Beach resort. This would be a turn off for me.
> Bill





Talent312 said:


> As I said elsewhere, I prefer Florida beaches.




Regarding the two posts above, Read this article:
http://www.ajc.com/news/national/wo...oid-vibrio-vulnificus/qCrTn6gNQrelaxLmRy9FUI/

Vibrio vulnificus (the so-called flesh-eating bacterium) is found in warm brackish water and usually becomes a serious health issue when someone has an open sore or wound. It can be found in lakes too. Certain foods like oysters can also contain the bacteria.

Most noteworthy in this article is a quote in the third paragraph which says:
"Forty-six people contracted Vibrio vulnificus in the waters off *Florida’s* coast in 2016, with 10 of those people dying within days of being infected."

It is NOT confined to South Carolina east-coast waters, but actually has been found more predominantly in the Gulf waters off the coasts of Alabama, Florida, Mississippi, Louisiana, and Texas.

This is why I prefer the East Coast beaches of SOUTH CAROLINA or Florida.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2017)

This is why I stick with ice cold northern lakes.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> This is why I stick with ice cold northern lakes.



Are you sure you wouldn't want to rethink that, in light of the info below???  

The United States Search and Rescue Task Force has a risk list for when hypothermia/death might set in if you are submersed in water:

Water temperature: 32 degrees or below
Time until exhaustion or unconsciousness: Less than 15 minutes
Expected time of survival in the water: Less than 15 to 45 minutes  

Water temperature: 32.5 to 40 degrees
Time until exhaustion or unconsciousness: 15 to 30 minutes
Expected time of survival in the water: 30 to 90 minutes  

Water temperature: 40 to 50 degrees
Time until exhaustion or unconsciousness: 30 to 60 minutes
Expected time of survival in the water: 1 to 3 hours


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2017)

jme said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't want to rethink that, in light of the info below???
> 
> The United States Search and Rescue Task Force has a risk list for when hypothermia/death might set in if you are submersed in water:
> 
> ...




I use a floaty lounge and am in for almost 2 hours at a time- not submerged, although I have swam/submerged with no issues. Heck- I go in summer not winter. LOL! 

Others use wet suits to swim. And the rest stay in the shallows.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 11, 2017)

Bucky said:


> Jelly fish are a much bigger concern than any bacteria for me. They seem to get worse every year. But, I hope the rumor spreads so that people will quit going to Myrtle Beach and go to FL instead!


The jelly fish are actually a couple of weeks later this year, at least at Hilton Head.  We spent a lot of time in the water on week 27 and no sign of the jelly fish at all.  One year we went week 31 and they stung the bejeezus out of everyone, including us, and we said "never again."


----------



## Bucky (Aug 12, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> The jelly fish are actually a couple of weeks later this year, at least at Hilton Head.  We spent a lot of time in the water on week 27 and no sign of the jelly fish at all.  One year we went week 31 and they stung the bejeezus out of everyone, including us, and we said "never again."



We usually go week 33-34 and they are usually hot and heavy during those two weeks.


----------



## Fairwinds (Aug 13, 2017)

Anybody know of a nice timeshare on the Parahna River


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 14, 2017)

silentg said:


> Saw some man of war in the ocean in Westport, MA yesterday,



Yes, I heard that the Portuguese Man-of-war are being found up at Cape Cod now...


----------



## jme (Aug 14, 2017)

News Flash:

article from Aug 11, 2017 about those Florida beaches......

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/08/11/florida-resident-catches-deadly-bacterial-infection.html


----------

